# no coat corner roller question



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

I have finally convinced my boss to try no coat beads for externals. My question is do I have to use the no coat outside corner roller or will a tapepro version do the same job, reason being that the tapepro version is less than half the price of the no coat


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The Tape Pro should work, there is a fair bit of play in the wheels to allow for the taper of the No Coat. The No Coat roller (if it is like their internal roller) is probably tapered to allow for the profile of the No Coat. 
My question is though, why No Coat? Trim Tex mudset beads are way stronger, and the installation is the same as No Coat. Send Jswain a pm and he will point you in the right direction for a stockist.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

and to be honest looks better finished and it's easier to install plumb with TT


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

The NoCoat is a good bead but everything better be plumb as it isn't too good at hiding framing/hanging imperfections. All our jobs get stocked with TT mudset low profile bead! It is way stronger and will save your boss money in the long run.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

And the Trim Tex is about half the price!!!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

brendon said:


> I have finally convinced my boss to try no coat beads for externals. My question is do I have to use the no coat outside corner roller or will a tapepro version do the same job, reason being that the tapepro version is less than half the price of the no coat


I have both rollers and have used both for NC. The tapepro works but the NC is an absolute thing of beauty. I would also add that if you want corners that are stronger than any other bead or drywall, or the framing itself, than use the Trim Tex bead. If you want corners that lay flatter than any other, use less than half the mud, and are still incredibly strong than use NC, with the NC roller.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

The new low profile bead uses up less mud than the old I-beam mud set. i would say it is comparable to metal bead in mud usage. I also have used the NC also and it doesn't use less than half the mud.... maybe 15-20% at best. Really not a big difference.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Beg to differ TF. With the NC roller, NC bead uses an amazingly small amount of mud. Did a house last week, eighty sticks of bead to a total of 5 pails of mud to finish...1.5 to stick the bead, 2 to fill, and 1.5 to skim. I actually like the mudset TT, just don't like how far out it builds the corners. I did a couple houses with it last year and the builder asked me not to use it again because he preferred the NC . I'm sure I could have talked him into the benefits and strength of the TT, but I believe that if you make something harder to damage most people will try it just like that. Don't get me wrong, if a customer asks for TT I will be more than happy to use it, but I do get tired of the way some grab on to a product or method and think it's the only way, the best way, and you're an idiot for not doing it.

That last sentence does not necessarily apply to you, TF.

I will also add that I haven't tried the low profile bead yet. Have to special order it up here, which I did, just haven't picked it up yet.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I agree with mld. The low pro TT uses quite a bit more compound than the NC. And although better than the regular TT, It still doesn't sit as flat as NC. Both are good products but NC is just my preference.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh...and surprisingly, the TT is more expensive in my area than the 3.75" NC.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah that's weird it being more expensive... Must be a regional thing. The TT bead is cheaper than regular paper faced and NoCoat here :thumbup:. I do agree that the NC sits flatter, but it has drawbacks as well especially on less than perfect framing. Either way the TT bead saves us a lot of time and money in the long run not having to fix corner bead that has been whacked into by another trade. To each his own. I don't think the NC is a bad product at all, just the TT mud set bead suits our company better :thumbsup:


----------

